# In Australia!



## Sallow

G'day Mates. Sitting in the Sydney airport waiting on the flight to Melbourne. Did a flight prior to Sydney to SF and got to see my Mom.


----------



## Sallow

Just got back from Daylesford from the wedding. What a wild time. Still hung over. It's pretty cold here. In the "Tune" Hotel in Melbourne.


----------



## Noomi

Hope you enjoyed your time here.


----------



## Shaitra

Very cool!  Australia is one of the countries I'd like to visit sometime.


----------



## Sallow

Noomi said:


> Hope you enjoyed your time here.



I am still here. We are doing a lunch tram in Melbourne then flying to Hobart.


----------



## Sallow

Just got back from breakfast. There is a shocking lack of potholes and homelessness here.


----------



## Noomi

Where'd you go for breakfast? Glad you are in Melbourne and not bloody Sydney!


----------



## Sallow

Noomi said:


> Where'd you go for breakfast? Glad you are in Melbourne and not bloody Sydney!



We went to a place called "Proud Mary". We took a tram car for a lunch tour of the city. Then we took a plane to Hobart. Currently in the Hotel Collins. We are here until Thursday then we are hanging in Sydney for one night.


----------



## Noomi

Have you checked out the Eureka Skydeck yet?


----------



## bianco

Sallow said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you go for breakfast? Glad you are in Melbourne and not bloody Sydney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to a place called "Proud Mary". We took a tram car for a lunch tour of the city. Then we took a plane to Hobart. Currently in the Hotel Collins. We are here until Thursday then we are hanging in Sydney for one night.
Click to expand...


Bring a warm jacket and an umbrella...weather from the S/SE is approaching next few days.

Sydney?
Visitors should not expect to see New York, Disneyland or anything like them.
Sydney is Sydney..."the sweetest city in the south seas".

On a fine day Sydney is nicest...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYjQdgNeRwo [/ame]


__________
*********

Taronga Zoo is a nice day out;


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzuVp_jyZRY [/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Just did a nature tour in Tazmania and saw some devils. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Noomi

Sallow said:


> Just did a nature tour in Tazmania and saw some devils. Pretty amazing.



Tasmania. Sorry to correct you. Tassie is freezing lol. Never been there but the weather reports are enough to drive me away.


----------



## Sallow

Noomi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a nature tour in Tazmania and saw some devils. Pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasmania. Sorry to correct you. Tassie is freezing lol. Never been there but the weather reports are enough to drive me away.
Click to expand...


It was pretty freaking cold.

But beautiful.


----------



## Zander

Sounds like a great trip so far! Have fun! 

and if you can, ditch work....


----------



## Sallow

Zander said:


> Sounds like a great trip so far! Have fun!
> 
> and if you can, ditch work....



The interwebs here aren't great.

Can't reach my work site.

Heh heh heh.


----------



## Mr. H.

Chew on some eucalyptus. I hear it's like khat.


----------



## Sallow

In Sydney now. We went out to a great seafood place last night called the Sardine Place. Something didn't agree with my Girlfriend in the middle of the night..but she's okay now.


----------



## Shaitra

Glad your girlfriend is OK.  I know some folks in Perth.  I've always wanted to go visit them.


----------



## Sallow

Back in the U S of A.

Favorite part of Australia was Hobart.

Beautiful city. Wonderful wildlife and environment.


----------



## Noomi

Tassie is so cold, though!!


----------



## Sallow

Noomi said:


> Tassie is so cold, though!!



It's well worth the trip.


----------



## Noomi

Maybe so but I would need to pack a dozen warm coats lol


----------



## yazi

The weather is the opposite of the US. Summer time here is winter there and i want to go in the  summer i have no much idea that which place is best in Australia..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I'm SO jealous. 

Australia is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## yazi

Australia zoo is on the sunshine coast specially its made up for the child who can get much entertainment through this zoo and have a look at the Museum and Science museum of Australia is on of the best place for enjoying...


----------



## Juell

I agree Jakki45! The Royal Botanic Gardens are really beautiful and busiest place around the world.  For doing fun and make our summer vacations more special I always prefer to the Royal Botanic Gardens. Kew&#8217;s summer festival highlights the extraordinary diversity of edible plants at the Royal Botanic Gardens. Well Jakki45 do you have any experience of Kew&#8217;s summer festival? If your answer is yes! then you must share!


----------



## Sallow

That was one of the boat tours.


----------



## Abishai100

Taronga Zoo in Sidney is a tourist achievement.

The Sky Safari (scenic air lift), the Orangutan Walk (those orange monkeys), the Australian Walkabout (like being outback), and the various show (i.e., Seal Show), all presented on the Taronga website makes me like Australia (in general).

Why don't they talk more about a nation's zoo?

After all, they do tend to talk a lot about Red Lobster when visiting the USA.

"They sure talk a lot, don't they?"


----------

